# Was ist eine Firewall? (Erklärung)



## Tech-Essen (3. Juni 2018)

Hallo, 
was ist eine Firewall, wie arbeitet sie und wo liegen die Grenzen? Diese und noch weitere Fragen kläre ich in meinen neuen Video!


----------

